# 24 hour pet watch or Home Again?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm taking both fur kids to get micro chipped. 24 hour and home again are my 2 options. Is one better than the other?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I like and use 24petwatch as a consumer (most of our dogs have 24petwatch chips) and as a purchaser of those chips. I don't get commission or any such, by recommending them, so that's not an issue 

But I've had good luck, and have made an account online to manage the chips and IDs we have for each dog, and uploaded current pics of the dogs w/chips.

I have very little experience with Home Again, but I believe there's registration fees, while, for us anyway, initial registration is free with 24petwatch. If, as the "chipping" agency, you use their online software, registration is free.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I like and use 24petwatch as a consumer (most of our dogs have 24petwatch chips) and as a purchaser of those chips. I don't get commission or any such, by recommending them, so that's not an issue
> 
> But I've had good luck, and have made an account online to manage the chips and IDs we have for each dog, and uploaded current pics of the dogs w/chips.
> 
> I have very little experience with Home Again, but I believe there's registration fees, while, for us, initial registration is free with 24petwatch.


Cool, I didnt know you could create an account with photos and stuff. That could really come in handy if needed.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

From my understanding, the moment you notice your dog is missing and notify them, they will send out flyers within 24hrs. to all the local shelters and rescues and maybe vet clinics?
So I like to have the pics on there.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Most of ours are chipped with Homeagain, which also has online profiles which you can add photos, markings, size, gender, everything and anything about your dog including medical needs. 

We have one that is chipped with a different one, but I can't remember which chip to be honest.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Rerun said:


> Most of ours are chipped with Homeagain, which also has online profiles which you can add photos, markings, size, gender, everything and anything about your dog including medical needs.


Ours are chipped with Home Again here as well. I don't know whether one is better than the other though.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Ziva came to us chipped from HomeAgain. We had to re-register her with our home & contact info. First year was free, but then they started billing for annual fees. If my vet is right, anyone with a scanner could scan her in, should she become lost. So we didn't re-sign with them.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I use Home again. I have no fees unless I want the 'extras' that are offered. I sometimes get an e-mail message about a lost dog or cat in my area. I think that is a nice feature, if your dog becomes lost a lot of people in your area will be notified. Also remember that not all readers will pick up all chips. You could check to see what type of scanner AC has in your area. A rescue org that I am involved with sent out a message and I believe Home again was pretty universal so any scanner could read it.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I use home again. It really has nice features, and not real pricey


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We do not have annual fees for home again for the standard stuff. There are extras that you can pay the annual fee for but they do kind of make it seem like you have to pay to "renew." I think what really happens is that you get some services for free the first year, then they get you to renew by saying it's going to expire, so you keep paying and then keep getting the annual renewal because they've already sucked you in once for it.

I called a couple years ago to verify that I didn't have to pay an annual fee for the dogs chipped with homeagain and they said that fee was just for the extras.


----------

